# Ecopower 32" HD LCD TV Aldi €399.99



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

Aldi have a 32" LCD TV on sale this week for €399.99

Supposed to be Ecopower too, claiming to cut power consumption by up to 50%...

From Thursday 12th March


----------

